# Does this beat your camera collection?



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Listed on eBay recently was this collection of old film cameras:










read more here


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

$35 a camera if the thousand count is correct let me see nah the missus would kill me


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I agree with the writer; probably some nice old glass in that collection. But $35,000 is too much...if he'd lower the price a buck or two then we could talk. :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW!!! I'd hate to be the delivery-man with that lot, let alone packing them all for transport!!! :grin:

I noticed the price has already jumped to US$49,999.00


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That was the buy it now price the bidding started at $35000 (a dollar less)


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Winning bid was $34,999. I'm guessing he bid on it himself.


----------

